

Neobase: Create a private social network outside the cloud - dhackner
https://neone.com/kickstarter

======
thanosdia
It's actually custom software (based on Django/Angular/Postgres/Yocto Linux)
designed from the ground up with an emphasis on privacy and security.

It will be open source, but interoperability with other systems is not
currently contemplated as that would negate all the security benefits.

------
detaro
Not a word about the software they intend to use? I'd hope it is a nicely
repackaged version of pump.io or Diaspora, something that might have a chance
of being compatible with others.

